# How would you go about this????



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I live on a dead end street maybe like 6 houses total. Im cool with like 3 of the houses families and the other 3 not much. I want to have a community prepping group and get my niehgbors involved. I was wondering if there is a way i can tell them i prep or a way to bring it up to them?? All suggestions welcome


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

BBQ and Beer usually bring out the best and worst of people. The Beer will get folks telling stories, maybe you can pick up on what they're into.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I would not want to let out your prepping to anyone until you know they are preppers also. You can get together for bbq's and such and talk about what is happening in the country today. Start out small and build up to it. You may want to say " what would you do if we lost our power for a few days or weeks" things like this you could get what their thinking s without letting out you are a prepper. If none of them are on board you don't want them to know what you ave for sure.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea thats a good idea, ill wait till mayube may or june for the bbq.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Just be careful and weigh your words. You don't want them thinking your are one of these "nutty" preppers. OPSEC for sure until you know their views and then not so sure to show your preps at least never show it all.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea see that whats worries me. Im sure if they saw the show and i tell them i prep. Ill be looked at as nuts!! But to be honest o dont give a sh*t


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

No you don't care what they think but you don't want them all at your house if something does happen. I would not show or tell what you ave unless they offer theirs first. Or they tell someone else who tells someone else. Then even if someone looses their job with no food they remember oh yea I remember so in so telling me about his neighbor who is stocking food. So you come home one day to nothing but a ransacked house. You need to think ahead of the rest..... Just my opinion you can do what you feel comfortable with...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Cautious topic. Obviously my family, immediate as in wife, sister, brother, are all "preppers" to one degree or another and know about what i store but no one else. I have discussed a little with a next door neighbor and as it turns out, they are preppers and are armed. But although he let me know, I didn't reciprocate much. With that said, if the SHTF, we be arm and arm, literally and figuratively. 

Funny side note: my brother and sister have been at this for years and no one knew the other was "prepping". We are close but live in different parts of the country. Topic just never came up until I brought it up after hurricane Ike. Now we share strategies all the time. With recent events we talk all the time now.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Def i would not tell them my preps yet, no way in hell. For instance, i set up new security cameras outsid emy house one in front and one in back.. 2 weeks later my nieghbor goes" hey i see new cameras" i said yea you never know, just being safe" He like yeaa im thinking of doing it too


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

That was an opening to get your foot in the door. I would start talking to him but cautiously. See what his views are, is there house armed? Maybe you could invite him or his family to go to a shooting range and see his response. There are many ways to get information out if them without them realizing. Be careful when bringing your preps into your house if you do it unload in the garage.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@Water i agree, he sais he has a house alarm set up


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mikey, you live in New Jersey. A hurricane just hit New Jersey, causing much destruction, power outages, etc. You could use this as a way to (carefully) begin to feel out your neighbors. They surely could relate to Sandy, and if they can't they may not be someone you could depend on anyway.


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd move...just my opinion. Population density is off the scale. I'm at least 1 hour from a major city. Looking to increase that distance very soon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Very few people have the ability to just pack up and move.
I was blessed to have been offered a chance to relocate after a corporate downsizing.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@Condor i live on a dead end street down the shore... not alot of people


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> @Condor i live on a dead end street down the shore... not alot of people


Maybe not in the immediate area. But if you have to leave.....


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@ Rice Paddy Daddy--- Yea i know i was in the middle of the hurricane. It was horrific. No power for a month, gas was 3 hours lines, flooding,etc. We made it, this is what made me a "PREPPER" :0)


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I think people don't think of things like this happening to them. Such as hurricanes, floods,tornado etc. I know that the hurricane even effected us here in Michigan. Several here were out of power because of high winds. We lost power 2 days in a row but not for long. who would ever think of a hurricane hitting Muchigan. We are no where near an ocean. 
Mikeyprepper, at least you had your eyes opened and are getting your things in order. Just talk with the neighborhood guys and see what their feeling are. You may want to get involved with them and you may not. Try suggesting different things and get their reactions. Good luck...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Watercandy--Thanks, yea it was really rough...but i realized where not so prepared, so im working on it


----------



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

i,d start small. maybe sugest a community garden. then you could get into cook outs &/or canning with fresh veggies.
after you could just show um in a hazmat suit lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The BBQ and beer seemed to work for me too! I started about 6-7 years ago and it tool about 3 years worth of getting to know my neighbors. The first signs I interpreted as being worthwhile continuing were the men who had firearms or wanted to get into firearms. Only one survived the cut.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea, I agree with what's been said. I have family members that I haven't even shared it with, and what few I've had general discussions with have let it go in one ear and out the other (sister questioning me about my pile of feminine products, then telling me she knew where to come if she needed extras, I don't think so) So...be sure and think it over before you tell neighbors. I'd hate to think they'd let you do all the grunt work and wait for a SHTF moment to decide to help themselves to your stores. Whether we like it or not, someone somewhere will do that to another...


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Don't trust anyone. 

I caught my neighbor in my shop once while I was taking a pee break. He said he was "borrowing" something. He was met with an immediate armed response. I didn't call the cops, he did. He wanted me arrested for putting him on the ground then making him leave after I searched him. We don't talk anymore.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I always tell my brothers that they can have whatever they want but they have to replace it with twice as much of the same. One complained about my "interest rate" and I told him I was in the business of being prepared - not banking. They don't get it, my mom, bless her, didn't even want to talk about preparing for any disaster. She would just say, "when God calls me I am ready to go." and she was. She died October of 2009 and she wasn't frightened or worried at all. we (she and I) spent a lot of time together that last year and when my sister told her she couldn't smoke anymore mom just decided that life wasn't worth living. She died cancer free and just stopped living. She died in her bed, at home with family around and the sounds of us all getting along as we almost always do when we get together. Her only regret was that she couldn't leave each of us kids a million dollars each. I told her it wouldn't make any difference because those that needed it would spend it and be back in debt in a year and those that didn't need it would never use it for anything fun anyway. We laughed a lot that last year - sometimes I miss her but I know she is happy and vibrant now.

Anyway, there are those that don't want to survive a disaster. They think that only the unlucky ones survive - and - they may be right. But I have too many projects to finish. My wife would never forgive me if I don't get them all done before I die. I think she wants me to live forever because she keeps adding to the list.... 

I am not sad or melancholly about mom's death - I guess I was wanting it for her as much as she did. It was a release for both of us.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with you all, damn the neighbors. I am cool with my neigbors, but they know nothing about me, except I come and go at all hours, I wear alot of camoflage, and sometimes enjoy a cold beer while I bbq. I have only spoken with most of them in passing, with the exception of the young family next door, we both rent from the same landowner. He is pretty much like me, works too much, quiet, has a few adult beverages and bbq's. I asked him if my fourwheeler screaming around my yard would bother him, and he said, no, as long as his dirtbike didn't bother me. 
My Alb. neigbors at my fiances house are a whole different can of worms, about six houses in a row, all owned by a nice gentleman, but his cousin lives in one of the houses, happens to be right next to ours. He loves to sit in his truck and drink beer all day. Just so happens his truck is right by our fence, so the kids can't enjoy the trampoline. Last week, he got out and pissed, exposing himself to my 15 year old stepdaughter. then they weere doing donuts, and causing the dogs to act up. When my lady called the owner, he quickly got his cousin under control, and haven't had a priblem yet this week. I was there Monday and Tuesday, and he never acts up when mu truck is there. We are trying to move her before months end, and when she does get to move, I will secretely go have my talk with him.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

As far as neighbors go, I'm not really worried about anyone of them except the new one's next door...who are "city slickers" through and through, (from a big city on the NW Coast) and seem to have a distaste for guns, wall mounted animals, and before it's over with...probably our way of life. All I can tell them is to hunker down because we aren't changing to make them happy. Now to get along with them will be fine thing...if and when it happens.

The rest of our neighbors which are spread out up here are friends and family that pretty much live the way we do to some extent or the other, and I think when/if the time comes they would lend a helping hand if there was a need.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

My neighbors are a constant conundrum for me. I have some very capable folks around me, but I don't know how actively prepared they are. There are a couple who I ave many reasons to believe have a plan and work towards it, and another 2 or 3 who seem capable and have quite useful skills, but are not prepared for much of anything. Then there is the guy next to me that everyone loves, who would give anyone the shirt off of his back if they needed it, and is a generally all around great guy. Sadly he is also a high level fuctional alcoholic with a psycho persrciption drug abusing spouse.

At least I have cover and probable mutual assistance to get to the city limit sign...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I found a little something about preppers,,, I have noitced that if you ever use the expression WTSHTF the look on there face
that only last an instant will let you know where you'r at. And then just shut up and listen. 
I know some preppers that know I'm a prepper but we have never talked about it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> ...I was wondering if there is a way i can tell them i prep...


Out of the kindness of your heart let the whole neighbourhood know, then when it hits the fan and they come hammering on your door you can let them all into your basement/bunker to share your food and stuff..


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

We were out in the street after the 2010 quake talking.
Whilst none were preppers like you guys, it was good talking about who had what, I kept mum, but was able to swap with those who were onto it.

Now some of us talk about skills, tools, etc.

The rest don't know about these chats, it's a nice dead end street, all the armed neighbours including myself are at the open end.

It's good


----------

